# how to avoid back to sender shot 100%



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

how to avoid back to sender shot 100%
I've heard Nathan from simplest say that if you shoot with a wet pouch you can have an rts
what are all the causes of a return to sender shot and how to avoid it completly
please note I am not referring to a ricochet but return to sender(the projectile leaves the pouch and flys backwards to the shooter)

thanks


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

No idea. The only ones i have flying back are ones that hit the target and the come back towards me. This tends to happen when hitting my heavy leather targets.


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Karloshi said:


> No idea. The only ones i have flying back are ones that hit the target and the come back towards me. This tends to happen when hitting my heavy leather targets.


i also did not know that its possible but i heard nathan on yt talking about one of the resons that it can happen


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I shoot 2-300 times every day and twice on Sunday. He is the only one I have ever heard mention it, other than those that heard it from him and parroted it back again.


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Slide-Easy said:


> I shoot 2-300 times every day and twice on Sunday. He is the only one I have ever heard mention it, other than those that heard it from him and parroted it back again.


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've only had two that I can remember, both were on tubes with those old oversized pouches. It went right back past my ear... The main cause is too large of a pouch for the ammo. The second was with a real old Sureshot Rock Pouch that came with the Linville Longtom... same thing... right past my ear and into the tree behind me. Luckily, I was shooting 3/8" clay... but shooting the 3/8" clay from that pouch that really dwarfed the ammo was the cause.


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've only had two that I can remember, both were on tubes with those old oversized pouches. It went right back past my ear... The main cause is too large of a pouch for the ammo. The second was with a real old Sureshot Rock Pouch that came with the Linville Longtom... same thing... right past my ear and into the tree behind me. Luckily, I was shooting 3/8" clay... but shooting the 3/8" clay from that pouch that really dwarfed the ammo was the cause.


what is inville Longtom


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've only had two that I can remember, both were on tubes with those old oversized pouches. It went right back past my ear... The main cause is too large of a pouch for the ammo. The second was with a real old Sureshot Rock Pouch that came with the Linville Longtom... same thing... right past my ear and into the tree behind me. Luckily, I was shooting 3/8" clay... but shooting the 3/8" clay from that pouch that really dwarfed the ammo was the cause.


do you know how can one avoid completly the possibility of an rts?
ever since i heard rts is possible i took a break from plinkin because it scares me


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

ppmgshooter said:


>


In a Land of Fools, Ignorance is pure Bliss...the people in that video are rank fools.

Bless their hearts.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

ppmgshooter said:


>


Same here as the watermelons...study his body language carefully. To me, he appears over zealous and awkward.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

ppmgshooter said:


> what is inville Longtom











This is it and that's the pouch and bands that came on it. So it was with those bands, not tubes on that one. Then I made a new set of bands with the right pouch for the 3/8" ammo, and this was the result below -


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

*ps. If the people in those videos are members here....I meant no harm in my analogy. *


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Return to sender shots can be caused by bands that are to powerful for the ammo. That bands don't slow enough to let the ammo release until the bands are returning toward the shooter.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Interesting. So it looks to me like the bands reach fully past the frame and then flip over and bring the ammo back. Reed and Grandpa Grumpy's explanation makes sense. Maybe i need to start wearing a gum shield and a jockstrap when shooting.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I saw that same video with Nathan. I think he was just saying to take care when shooting in the rain, that rarely a wet leather pouch might not open fully. It would probably have to be pretty saturated I would think. Definitely don’t let it psych you out though.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There is only one way to 100% guarantee you will never have an RTS, or any other mishap with a machine that propels a projectile, and that is to never use one. With slingshots, matching the bands, pouch, and ammo will greatly reduce the likelihood of a mishap.The closer you get to extreme performance, the greater the likelihood of something going wrong.

I once saw a man shoot himself in the crotch with a .38 pistol. The range had steel targets sitting on railroad rails, his bullet hit the curved part of the rail, and came right back to him. He wasn't injured, but was in a lot of pain. No activity is 100% safe.


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Henry the Hermit said:


> There is only one way to 100% guarantee you will never have an RTS, or any other mishap with a machine that propels a projectile, and that is to never use one. With slingshots, matching the bands, pouch, and ammo will greatly reduce the likelihood of a mishap.The closer you get to extreme performance, the greater the likelihood of something going wrong.
> 
> I once saw a man shoot himself in the crotch with a .38 pistol. The range had steel targets sitting on railroad rails, his bullet hit the curved part of the rail, and came right back to him. He wasn't injured, but was in a lot of pain. No activity is 100% safe.


what i meant is reducing the likelihood to 99.99% of it not happening as i know of the speed bump effect and counter it by opening all fingers and pinching the projectile itself
but how to avoid the rts i do not know what causes it and how to avoid .......... .............


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I had 2 rts in my life, allmost after one another. Shooting 9mm steel with over powerd bands. The sec vid shows the same as I did. To compansate for a long draw with powerful bands your hand will swing away from you. If you do so on purpose its even worse. It will create an eliptical trajectory with the band flipping around catching the ammo and returning it to the sender. Hold your sling still and let the ammo fly in the intended trajactory. Ott and pouches "turned" the wrong way will allso add to this.

Mine hit me in the side of the chest, and thank god for that 😇

/uba


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ubamajuba said:


> your hand will swing away from you


but you are supposed to upon release, your pouch hand is moving away from the target and not towards the target.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I wont make a video to explane this . Dont you see the obvious in this? He is allso bumping his shot adding to the equation.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I've never had a proper RTS. I've had mis-shots and fork strikes though and on every occasion it was due to overpowered bands causing me to mess up my pouch hold and that basement video looks to the be same problem - he doesn't look comfortable.
I always err on the side of ammo too heavy for the bands, rather than bands too heavy for the ammo - it's safer and more importantly it will still be accurate.


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ubamajuba said:


> I wont make a video to explane this . Dont you see the obvious in this? He is allso bumping his shot adding to the equation.


what do you mean bumping his shot ?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

90% of my shooting is in the rain 🎯☔🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿and I have never had a issue with anything like this . But what I have seen is guys (alot of people on line) wetting a leather pouch and pulling it round the ammo tight and drying the pouch or leaving it to dry naturally so as to obtain a very snug kinda pit pouch I think🤷🤯👎🎯 doing the above would most definitely throw a few backwards sideways and all sorts and if you think about there's probably a few people unintentionally done the above after having a few shots in wet weather then the pouch has dried a cup shape the next day and they have fired a few of and got a fright 🤕😱🎯🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

if anybody has more info on the subject it will be gladly appriciated.....


----------

